# Red Lava Rock



## cichlidpastor (Jun 20, 2009)

I have been using red lava rock in one of my tanks. Got it at a landscaping place and cleaned over and over again the best I could. I put it in the tank and it has clouded the water a bit and doesn't seem to be getting better.

Its so porous I am sure its impossible to rid it of everything. But does anyone have any tips on cleaning this stuff? Will it stop giving off dust after a while?


----------



## ~Fish Guy~ (Feb 7, 2010)

I never had a problem with lava rock in my tanks, it never really makes my water cloudy, you could try adding a finer filter pad to your filter for a while.


----------



## janetbrand28 (Feb 14, 2010)

i was also having the same problem. and its really tiring to wash the tank over and over again... i is tehre any other suggestion???

Schneeschuh


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

did you try power washing the rock?


----------



## gary&amp;brandy (Jan 18, 2010)

i have 2 tanks that have red lava rocks in it that are clouding up too but im not sure thats whats doing it really frusterating all levels are good..


----------



## gobygirl (Jan 14, 2010)

I have two pieces of lava rock in my tank and my tank never went cloudy. Maybe the issue is not with the rock?! You could try soaking your rocks in a bucket of water for a couple of weeks changing the water every two days. This is what I do when making my own rock out of concrete mix and rock salt.


----------



## CoolCichlid (Feb 12, 2010)

Riceburner said:


> did you try power washing the rock?


power washing the rock? what does it mean?


----------



## Markito (Feb 26, 2010)

i think he means using a pressure washer to "blast" the rock. i havelava rock in my tank and the thing is pourous, not like the lava rock that you use on a bbq. anyways best thing to dop is put it in a bucket.. fill it up and swoosh it around! it will cloud up your tank for sure no matter what. i had to do 3 maybe 4 full water changes to get mine to where i wanted it just cause i didnt wanna have to let it "settle". 
i also added the water from the hose and put it against the wall so it wouldnt stir anything up, use low/medium pressure place against the wall of the tank. thats how i got my tank clear, but i still get cloudy once i start to move the rocks then its back to square 1.. good luck!


----------



## gary&amp;brandy (Jan 18, 2010)

i just did a 75% water change last night it cleared it up nice its only been 24 hours but i got fingers crossed


----------



## CoolCichlid (Feb 12, 2010)

Markito said:


> i think he means using a pressure washer to "blast" the rock. i havelava rock in my tank and the thing is pourous, not like the lava rock that you use on a bbq. anyways best thing to dop is put it in a bucket.. fill it up and swoosh it around! it will cloud up your tank for sure no matter what. i had to do 3 maybe 4 full water changes to get mine to where i wanted it just cause i didnt wanna have to let it "settle".
> i also added the water from the hose and put it against the wall so it wouldnt stir anything up, use low/medium pressure place against the wall of the tank. thats how i got my tank clear, but i still get cloudy once i start to move the rocks then its back to square 1.. good luck!


I see...Now I understand, :thumb:


----------

